
How can we help make the process of moving to HTTPS easier? - stilliard
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSdSIZm1UhUafpynMETA85adbuISNwVyQQNGS30dGUpADr2x8g/viewform?c=0&w=1
======
paktek123
Its already pretty easy with
[https://letsencrypt.org](https://letsencrypt.org)

~~~
stilliard
Installing SSL is much simpler now with Let's Encrypt, but there's still a
number of other hurdles & pitfalls for site owners to move existing sites,
such as fixing mixed content and similar issues.

